# Braid .....



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 22, 2020)

Some of my Braided Polymer Bolt Action pen blanks I finished up for a customer. 
No finishing needed, just install the fittings. 
Have a great tactile feel to them.

Les


----------



## magpens (Mar 22, 2020)

Great !!

What glue do you use between the braided polymer and the brass tube ?

I kinda think you developed a somewhat special technique to do the gluing in order to avoid "squishing" glue through to the outside of the braid.


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm curious too.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 22, 2020)

Great work! I thought it might be a new hairdo!!


----------



## mark james (Mar 22, 2020)

Lovely blanks Les.  Well done.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 22, 2020)

Beautifully done! And they look like they belong on the bolt action pen


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 23, 2020)

magpens said:


> Great !!
> 
> What glue do you use between the braided polymer and the brass tube ?
> 
> I kinda think you developed a somewhat special technique to do the gluing in order to avoid "squishing" glue through to the outside of the braid.



  Mal,
I use BSI Super Thin CA to anchor the braid to the tube ends.

Les


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 23, 2020)

Aces-High said:


> I'm curious too.



I use BSI Super Thin CA to anchor the braid to the tube ends.

Les


----------

